# Thank You



## Soap Box (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you for inviting me into your forum.  I'm new to the arts so I have lots to learn and will ask a lot of questions after I have scanned the forums.  Hopefully, the people here are willing to share.  Thanks again for your hospitality.

Terry Ray


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 21, 2005)

Soap Box said:
			
		

> Thank you for inviting me into your forum. I'm new to the arts so I have lots to learn and will ask a lot of questions after I have scanned the forums. Hopefully, the people here are willing to share. Thanks again for your hospitality.
> 
> Terry Ray



Welcome, Terry! :wavey:

Enjoy your time browsing.  I look forward to your posts.

- Ceicei


----------



## Cujo (Dec 21, 2005)

Welcome Terry! This is a great group of people and I'm sure you will find alot of helpful info. Look forward to your posts.

Pax
Cujo


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 21, 2005)

Welcome, Terry!

I'm certain you'll find many willing to share here.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 21, 2005)

welcome Terry and happy posting
Terry


----------



## Lisa (Dec 21, 2005)

Welcome Terry!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 21, 2005)

Good to have you aboard Terry Ray 

Welcome~!

~Tess


----------



## MJS (Dec 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Terry!  Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask any questions you may have! 

Mike


----------



## Gemini (Dec 21, 2005)

Welcome to MT, Terry!


----------



## Navarre (Dec 21, 2005)

*Welcome to the forum, Terry!!* I'm sure you will enjoy it here. Hope to hear more from you after you finish reading for a while.


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 21, 2005)

Welcome to MT :wavey:  Happy Posting!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi Terry. Welcome to Martial Talk. You will many helpful people here. Please feel free to ask any questions you have. Enjoy the board! :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 21, 2005)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 21, 2005)

welcome!


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 21, 2005)

Welcome Terry!  You've come to the right place for friendly, approachable people.  Good luck in your journey.


----------



## still learning (Dec 21, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums...............Aloha


----------



## Sarah (Dec 21, 2005)

Soap Box said:
			
		

> Hopefully, the people here are willing to share.


 
That we are!!

Look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 21, 2005)

Hello and welcome aboard


----------



## TheBattousai (Dec 22, 2005)

Welcome to MT, hope you enjoy yourself.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 22, 2005)

Welcome! :drinkbeer opcorn: Have fun here, and ask all the questions you like! 

MJ


----------

